# H&L Bee Farm



## Beerman (May 21, 2010)

Bought 2 3# from them near all dead on delivery never again.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Terry had major issues with Shipping last year. Difference is he admitted it and put a consent form on his site for shipping. He did NOT want to ship this year. His bees are great. My MHI queen blew apart the hive with brood, no problems overwitnering and by middle march, I split the 5 times....


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought a few packages from them a few years ago. The first shipment arrived way overdue and dead. When Terry found out he was heartbroken and had replacements sent right away along with an apology for something that really wasn't his fault. By that time it was HOT here and the worst possible scenareo for starting packages but they did okay.
In short... good bees, honest people.


----------



## puckrockbeekeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Never again all the bees were dead post master said the incorrect shipping was used to ship bees. I was very sad.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

yeah well, interestingly enough my last traffic ticket was delivered to the goverement building and then sent back to me as underliverable.....with the correct address, then my passport was just returned undeliverable.....with the correct address and postage.....and the pastmaster also said that i shipped it incorrectly...interesting because it was her advice that i took to ship it. After about 30 minutes of arguing, guess who was right....NOT THEM!!!


----------



## puckrockbeekeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

It took 5 days to ship something that normal takes 2 days max even if it can't go on a plane. I ship stuff everyday at work and could not understand why it would be ship parcel services with special handling and not priority with special handling. I also spoke with a friend of my family who is also a post master who told me the same thing as well as the post master who received the package of bees. The special handling lets them know if it can or can't go on a plane or not or if there are any other special requirements. The service that you use determine the speed at which it is ship, package service is usual for junk mail or phone books. If your in the business of shipping things, I would think you would know the best way to ship. If the post office forced them to ship it that way I aplogize and I would go back to the post office and file claim with them because it was very sad to see all the dead bees and that is all this is about. The Bees!


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I also had a very bad experience with H& L. I got permission to start a hive at the school where I worked and was allowed to use the majority of the summer allotment of monies the program got for science. I got a package from the through their Ebay auction which CLEARLY stated shipping would be through USPS. We live on an Island in WA State and do not get UPS or Fedex on weekends. I also gave an alternate delivery address as we had a house fire and were living elsewhere until the damage was repaired.
I wanted to keep close tabs so I could tell the post office when to expect and call me when the package arrived, so I e-mailed terry to see if it had been shipped and included the CORRECT address in the e-mail. He e-mailed me back with a UPS tracking #. I was unable to get any results with the tracking # and contacted Terry again to verify. He sent the same # again and said " I was a fool to think the USPS could get it there in time" -even though his add stated that was how he shipped.
I contacted Terry yet again expressing my concerns that we did not get UPS service on our island on the weekend. He responded that "It was not his problem and it was not his fault I lived where the sun did not shine"
I found out through UPS that the bees had been delivered to the burnt house and I found them there after they had been there a day. They were in OK shape and I was able to install them into the hive at the school. 
I left a NEUTRAL feedback for Terry on Ebay, not negative. Terry contacted me very angry because I had diminished his Ebay rating by doing this and told me he was banning me from buying from him again. No problem there!


----------



## Robwest (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought a queen couple of months ago wont buy another


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Went to see terry outfit and was treated like a king he has been going thru some thing's but i have been dealing with them for years and i did not have no problems his bees are part of my breeding program for my area. He try to do the best he can and to make things right but if you have a problem all you have to do is call him he is a good guy and runs a pretty cool outfit i will get bees from him without any trouble.I do know that the post office has alot to do with getting bees on time they have been taking thier time sending me my bees from terry i know he sends them priority mail which is two days but i get mine infour day instead of two thats lame on the post office part.

Thomas Yancey


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I ship queens thru USPS. If you want 1 or 2 day you must use express mail not priority. There is no delivery time guarantee with priority mail.

Johnny


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Broke-T said:


> I ship queens thru USPS. If you want 1 or 2 day you must use express mail not priority. There is no delivery time guarantee with priority mail.
> 
> Johnny


Johnny's correct. I shipped a couple of queens priority and it took 4 days to go less than 200 miles.


----------

